# Need help figuring out where to join for Game developement course ?



## constantine (May 22, 2009)

I need to find out which institute in india or abroad offers the best course on game developement. i would like to take up a degree course not a diploma nor certificate course.

please suggest some institutes - thee courses and the fee rating.

Thanks.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

constantine said:


> I need to find out which institute in india or abroad offers the best course on game developement. i would like to take up a degree course not a diploma nor certificate course.
> 
> please suggest some institutes - thee courses and the fee rating.
> 
> Thanks.



Try
www.bharatstudent.com


----------

